# samsung gt-i5800 for internet from pc



## shahoo659 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dudes can i connect my samsung gt-i5800 with my lap top (through data cable/blue tooth dongle) and use internet from it(phone) if yes then what will i hvae to do for it?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The phone connects to WiFi. You don't have a wireless network?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

I imagine you want to "tether" your phone to your laptop...

I would first find out if your phone service provider allows tethering inside their offered data package.


----------



## shahoo659 (Sep 12, 2012)

actually i am unable to use mobile internet from my phone...because Mobile companies send a configuration msg which one have to save and re-start the phone.when i save this setting and restart my fone it reboots and all the contents including fone numbers,sms and settings disappear from mobile and cant be restored...


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

shahoo659 said:


> ...because Mobile companies send a configuration msg which one have to save and re-start the phone.when i save this setting and restart my fone it reboots and all the contents including fone numbers,sms and settings disappear from mobile and cant be restored...


_What?_

Either you have a data plan with your phone provider, or you don't.

Does your phone provider allow tethering?


----------

